# How to judge your distance?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey what are some ways you guys judge your distance?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

if you are having trouble with long distance pick out a tree that is halfway between you and the target estimate that distance and then estimate the distannce to the target

or mark of 20 30 40 yards in a line of on three trees that are semi in a line with your stand with something natural like a bright pice of bark


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Practice a lot and it will get easy. The best way that I have found is to have one person move a target around while you shoot from the same position. judge the distance and shoot you will know if you are short or long on the estimation by where the arrow hits.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Get a rangefinder and going around picking out trees, stumps, targets, whatever it is guess the yardage and then range it, and then stand there a minute or two looking at the target thinking about that distance. When I shoot I try to just look at the target and judge it, but if i am really stumped i will find 20 or 30 yards by a tree or something like that and judge from that back to the target. The biggest thing to get your distance down is to practice practice and practice it tho


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I just go bit by bit. Like say that tree is 5 yards from the target then its another 20 to that rock then 7 to that bush. So its a 32 yard shot


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot barebow, so this may or may not be any use to you:

Without a sight, my concetration is on the target, not arm's length. I shoot with the arrow in a straight line with it, and once solidly anchored the tip or the arrow works as a blurred reference. The more I shoot, and at the more ranges, the more the size of the given target and sight-picture help me estimate distance. To the point where it's rarely a difficult to just "point and shoot" even out to 40 or 50 yards- and that's with a much slower bow than most of you shoot (in some cases literally half the speed!)

Hope that helps.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i pick out a spot that i think is twenty yards then keep adding on to that it seems to work alot better than anything else i've tried. i tried the rangefinder practice thing but it got pretty boring and i didn't have much time to practice it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i judge mine by ten yards at a time i will measure from where i am and imagine a ten yard line that i just add on to until i'm at the object i'm going to shoot. I"m very close to the actual distance but i usually am only acurrate out to 50 in distance judging. my dad pointed out an object that he had stepped off from the object to where i was standing and he asked me and one of our friends to guess the distance. He guessed 66 yards and i looked at the object and did what i do to guess distance and i guessed 50 yards and my dad said that he stepped off 52 yards. i was pretty impressed with my guess.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

With traditional i just look were i want to hit and most of the time my arrow will go there.

With my compound i use 10 yards and double it on itself until i get to the target and i also look at trees or vines, and i do not second guess myself.


----------

